# Crank Caverns, March 2010



## granty09 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crank Caverns is the more well known name of the old Rainford Delph Quarry. It is a network of Caves and Tunnels set in a medium sized woodland area on the outskirts of St Helens. Stone became too expensive to quarry therefore it was decided that the most cost effective way would be to mine the stone out, which created the network of caves and tunnels. The mining stopped around 1869 and from 1939 the caves were used to store ammunition for the anti aircraft position at Crank. (Not sure where this is)

Well, where to start. We set of from Leeds at around 7am hoping to get there early and spend a good few hours exploring the caves. The journey was longer than expected due to a stupid amount of rain on the motorways. Anyway we finally arrived just near the wood and got ourselves ready for the unknown.












We were unsure of where exactly the tunnels started so first explored the big caves. When we first entered the caves it stank of burning and the amount of smoke in the air was really bad. On top of that we started to here spooky noises which to be honest freaked us out a bit and made us want to turn back. Being the great man that I am  i decided to have a look at what the noise was, and to my amusment was mearly water dripping on cans and different objects. We found a number of small holes in these caves but these led to nowhere.

After a while of getting nowhere we decided to walk back out and have a look around, when at last we found the start of the caves and tunnels. The journey was about to begin........

Scary lol. As you can see not much room at all.





Just after the initial narrow bit. Not much better but at least you could crouch.





One of many small small holes to navigate through.





Time for a spot of lunch lol. My mate with his cheese sandwich 















Just after the picture above, we came across a small hole.
Chris: 'Have we been here before?'
Mike: 'No, can't be'
Chris: 'Let me have a look' (Went through hole walked around to same spot behind my mate.)
Mike: 'S**T'

We had gone around in circles and did not know how, as we could not find a hole anywhere....Strange, could some of the myths be true???? After around 20 mins of going around in circles and not getting anywhere we started to panic. Scrambling around everywhere trying to find a hole......At last I found a hole and we went through it. DAYLIGHT. This was not the hole that we came in by but was sure a way out, and we crawled some more to finaly get out. Phew

A great day out really. Hope the report doesn't bore you. I haven't done a decent report yet so thought this was a good story. Would be more pics but after we got lost that was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 20, 2010)

The entrance to that place always looks interesting, it seems a stoopy explore to do after that though.
Nice write up of your day out too.
Nice one!


----------



## granty09 (Mar 20, 2010)

phill.d said:


> The entrance to that place always looks interesting, it seems a stoopy explore to do after that though.
> Nice write up of your day out too.
> Nice one!



Thanks mate. Don't really do big reports so thought it was about time I did one. Just a bit of fun ;-)


----------



## phill.d (Mar 20, 2010)

granty09 said:


> Thanks mate. Don't really do big reports so thought it was about time I did one. Just a bit of fun ;-)


Many more to come now you've got the taste for it i'm sure.


----------



## georgie (Mar 23, 2010)

good stuff ill have to lok at this place soon as its been on my list for ages now


----------

